# Oval Office



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone going to the oval office tonight?


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

What time ya'll thinking about going Ray?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

i think the usual is 6 oclock......I'll go if others are going to be there. I'm going to monitor this thread till 530.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't get off work till 8 but if people show up I may ride by for a few minutes after work


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

It doesn't look like anyone is going to to show up. So lets all plan on making a big showing for the first thursday of the new year!!!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry I missed this one Konz. Left for the camper at about 2 on Thursday and came back for work this morning. I'll be there this Thursday so maybe we can get everyone together.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

This Thurs 01/06 sounds like a plan!!! :- ) See you guys there!


----------

